# grips



## Hunter1958 (Mar 13, 2018)

can somone help me identify some grips


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you have a picture ?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Hunter1958 said:


> can somone help me identify some grips


These are Mauser C96 Broomhandle grips. Is that what you want identified? :smt102


----------

